# Cyrname



## bonny (15 February 2020)

Best sight of the day was him getting up ....I hope he can come back to last seasons heights but mainly I’m just happy that he’s alive !


----------



## Orangehorse (15 February 2020)

Big relief. I thought he was faltering approaching the fence and wondered if he was lame, but great to see him walking back OK.  The conditions were pretty desperate.


----------



## Rowreach (15 February 2020)

I did not enjoy this afternoon's racing at all.  I'm surprised (very pleased though) that he wasn't another casualty.

He looked unhappy some way out, as did plenty of others.  He looked completely out of it walking back.  Hope he comes out of it ok.


----------



## bonny (15 February 2020)

What did you make of One For Arthur ? Time to retire ?


----------



## ihatework (15 February 2020)

Big phew on cyrname!

Really like Copperhead, backed him at Newbury and followed him since


----------



## blodwyn1 (15 February 2020)

One for arthur ran like that last season and was then fifth in the national. I think he only likes aintree!


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 February 2020)

I cant tell you the relief I felt when he got up, those conditions were just awful, seeing the crowd clapping and cheering was wonderful to see. PN has said he wont race him again this season, I think that race with Altior took out  more of them then people realise, just happy he is in one piece and safe.


----------



## Orangehorse (15 February 2020)

Aintree on good going is a lot different to today's slog.  I've had horses in the past that hated rain and wouldn't do anything, maybe he is one of those.


----------



## Clodagh (15 February 2020)

bonny said:



			What did you make of One For Arthur ? Time to retire ?
		
Click to expand...

I wish they would retire him, he has covered his training fees and owes nothing. He looked like he was hating it.


----------



## Rowreach (15 February 2020)

bonny said:



			What did you make of One For Arthur ? Time to retire ?
		
Click to expand...

Something not quite right there?  Maybe it's time for a new career?


----------



## Clodagh (15 February 2020)

I creid like a baby when Cyrname got up. When Harry Cobden and the head girl, whos' name escapes me, were walking back I thought it was curtains. He went over on his neck, didn't he, and so many don't get up after a fall l ike that.


----------



## Clodagh (15 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Something not quite right there?  Maybe it's time for a new career?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't he make a cracking hunter!


----------



## Rowreach (15 February 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I creid like a baby when Cyrname got up. When Harry Cobden and the head girl, whos' name escapes me, were walking back I thought it was curtains. He went over on his neck, didn't he, and so many don't get up after a fall l ike that.
		
Click to expand...

I was convinced he was gone, I was tearful when he was behind the screens and even more tearful when he walked back!


----------



## Rowreach (15 February 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Wouldn't he make a cracking hunter!
		
Click to expand...

I confess I was thinking exactly the same


----------



## Velcrobum (15 February 2020)

With a bit of luck Elf on a shelf will be along with an answer about One for Arthur.


----------



## lar (15 February 2020)

God I properly had something in my eye when he got up and walked back with his groom in floods of tears.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 February 2020)

Arthur was found to have a fibrilating heart post race. He never really travelled or jumped as he should and this would explain it. He will be fine, we have some of the best heart specialists in the country in Edinburgh.

Funnily enough we had another horse, another Milan do exactly the same thing at Haydock on bottomless ground a few years ago. He bounced back better than ever.


----------



## Clodagh (15 February 2020)

The statistics for horses coming back and winning again after bottoming themselves to win the Grand National are pretty poor. Except Tiger Roll!
Well I hope Arthur makes a full recovery but has his heart been causing problems since he won? Or has he just been lacklustre and now this has happened?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 February 2020)

He's  never had issues with it before no. He ran well at Aintree in December he just lacks the pace of 3 milers now and needs a good 4miles. He is usually only just getting going at 3m. In the Becher he was staying on well until a mistake at the last or 2nd last - I can't remember which now - cost him 10l but he picked himself up and galloped on again. He is not a spent force yet. But we will see what happens next.

Eta - he also ran well in the National last year despite never finishing a race that season which told at the end - lack of a proper finish sent him from 4th to 6th just after the elbow.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 February 2020)

Lets not forget Traffic Fluide, he ran an amazing and brave race which ended in a horrid fall that could easily have killed him.  Both he and Cyrname were punch drunk when they attempted to jump the last.

It will never happen because of betting and sizable prize money but I really wish the jockeys could stop a horse when it gets to the state of exhaustion that we are seeing this season due to ground conditions.  I love NH racing but there have been some very ugly finishes this year.  There is no pleasure in seeing bold, brave horses taking exhausted falls or staggering over the finishing line.  Just the same as watching a world champion event rider thrashing a tired horse.  It is unacceptable to the general public and does the sport no good at all.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 February 2020)

I admit to being a little choked when he appeared from behind the screens. Both the fallers were going nowhere at the last fence. 

There was a fatality Alsa Mix 😟


----------



## bonny (15 February 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I admit to being a little choked when he appeared from behind the screens. Both the fallers were going nowhere at the last fence. 

There was a fatality Alsa Mix 😟
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people think traffic Fluide would have won, he was probably no more tired than the winner. We will never know but it’s not right to say he was going nowhere.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 February 2020)

That's the problem with racing - if the horse is up there in with half a chance the jockey has to take it. They would be punished for not trying and the public would go mental. But the flip side of that is the horse falls, injures itself or dies and the public go mental at the jockey. They can't win.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 February 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I admit to being a little choked when he appeared from behind the screens. Both the fallers were going nowhere at the last fence. 

There was a fatality Alsa Mix 😟
		
Click to expand...

One on the flat at Lingfield too - Kachy


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 February 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			That's the problem with racing - if the horse is up there in with half a chance the jockey has to take it. They would be punished for not trying and the public would go mental. But the flip side of that is the horse falls, injures itself or dies and the public go mental at the jockey. They can't win.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly and that is why I said it will never happen.  Racing is commercial, for profit and for gain.  £8,000 for 4th place and no doubt if either of the fallers had stood up they would have to be ridden out to the line even if they were walking.  The stewards can and do on occasion penalise a jockey for pushing an exhausted horse.  It is subjective, what one person considers a knackered horse might be viewed differently by someone else.  It just saddens me to see horses take heavy falls due to tiredness.  Horses are such giving generous animals, perhaps they need a little more respect when they have given their all and perhaps the betting people should allow the jockey to make a judgement call if necessary.

There is one thing for sure, had Cyrname been killed today, the jockey would now be being lambasted for not stopping him.  Like you said they can't win.


----------



## humblepie (15 February 2020)

As AA says stewards do investigate.  Have always liked Traffic Fluide. Just the name for some reason.


----------



## minesadouble (15 February 2020)

I also love Traffic Fluide, I backed him today despite his long lay off and I did think he was in with a good chance when he came down.
So pleased to see them both up!


----------



## bonny (15 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Exactly and that is why I said it will never happen.  Racing is commercial, for profit and for gain.  £8,000 for 4th place and no doubt if either of the fallers had stood up they would have to be ridden out to the line even if they were walking.  The stewards can and do on occasion penalise a jockey for pushing an exhausted horse.  It is subjective, what one person considers a knackered horse might be viewed differently by someone else.  It just saddens me to see horses take heavy falls due to tiredness.  Horses are such giving generous animals, perhaps they need a little more respect when they have given their all and perhaps the betting people should allow the jockey to make a judgement call if necessary.

There is one thing for sure, had Cyrname been killed today, the jockey would now be being lambasted for not stopping him.  Like you said they can't win.
		
Click to expand...

I see the race differently as do a lot of others including the betting that was going on ! All the horses were tired, they are all experienced chasers and it’s just unfortunate that two of them fell at the last. I don’t blame either jockey for not pulling up anymore than I blame the two who finished for carrying on. It was the last fence, different if there are more to jump and 9 times out of 10 all of them would have finished. Let’s just be happy that everyone lives to fight another day instead.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 February 2020)

bonny said:



			I see the race differently as do a lot of others including the betting that was going on ! All the horses were tired, they are all experienced chasers and it’s just unfortunate that two of them fell at the last. I don’t blame either jockey for not pulling up anymore than I blame the two who finished for carrying on. It was the last fence, different if there are more to jump and 9 times out of 10 all of them would have finished. Let’s just be happy that everyone lives to fight another day instead.
		
Click to expand...

My comments did not blame anyone and I am happy the pair got up.  The grey mare didn't and a good flat horse didn't return to his stable today.  I merely made a comment on how genuine racehorses are and there is no doubt Cyrname and Traffic Fluide are both lucky to be in their stables tonight.


----------



## tristar (16 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			My comments did not blame anyone and I am happy the pair got up.  The grey mare didn't and a good flat horse didn't return to his stable today.  I merely made a comment on how genuine racehorses are and there is no doubt Cyrname and Traffic Fluide are both lucky to be in their stables tonight.
		
Click to expand...

the prob is they are such healthy beauties who are so genuine, if you ride a tired horse into the last fence in an unbalanced, kicking on mode incoordination is going to happen, add to that the terrible going, as verified by ap mcCoy and you have a recipe for disaster, add to the that a huge thoroughbred with legs of glass  you are inviting disaster

i feel for cyrname he looked shattered, i feel there is no way round all this, either you do it  and the horses pay the price or you stop it altogether, bit like bull fighting etc  

one thing i am certain of,  i would not put any of my horses in that place where the odds are against them coming home. the last two weekends have been  big storms the  ground is terrible, too deep.


----------



## Orangehorse (16 February 2020)

When I was much younger I had a little TB that I used to hunt and event and show jump, he was just an all round horse. It was in the days when there was going to be a special hunt race for anyone.  I seriously considered entering, I think it was one circuit of the point to point course, not two.  But then I realised that I would be heartbroken if anything happened to him and decided that if I did ever point to point it was going to be with a horse bought just for that purpose and I would have to have a slightly distanced relationship, that he was there to do a job and if something happened that was upsetting and bad luck, but it went with racing.  Racing gives the absolute highs of winning, thrills and human and equine courage and guts, but we all know that it comes with heartbreak and tragedy too and if you can't accept that it is best to keep away.


----------



## Clodagh (16 February 2020)

I thought Traffic Fluide ran a cracker, and Josh rode him beautifully, they weren't expecting to win and he let him trundle along at his own pace and didn't push him out of his comfort zone. To my eyes he emptied incredibly quickly and I'm not sure Josh would have even thought he should pull him up, he was really making a go of it and then just umph it caught up with him. 
I hate seeing horses like Arthur being hit to keep them going early in the race, but mush as I love it I appreicate I'm a bit too sentimental and they are a commodity to many people.
Further to my comments earlier about the National bottoming good horses, the Cyrname v Altior clash must have used so much from those two, it took Altior such a long time to come back and he didn't really beat anything then, although he went like a rocket from the last.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 February 2020)

I hate seeing them bustled along from the word go too. 

Many Clouds went on to win again after his National win, it took him a year to do it but he ran with credit the season after his National win. But then sadly had a heard attack at Cheltenham probably having a harder race than he did in the National. He won the National by 1.5l but had to fight even harder for that Cheltenham race against Thistlecrack to prevail by a head.

Did anyone watch Tiger Roll's race today? For a horse that has only been cantering for a month he ran a cracking race! He still needs to finish in the top 4 of a chase this seasin though to qualify and they are hinging their hopes on the Cross Country race at Cheltenham to provide that final piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 February 2020)

I missed Tiger Roll's race. Fingers crossed for Cheltenham for him.


----------



## bonny (16 February 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I hate seeing them bustled along from the word go too. 

Many Clouds went on to win again after his National win, it took him a year to do it but he ran with credit the season after his National win. But then sadly had a heard attack at Cheltenham probably having a harder race than he did in the National. He won the National by 1.5l but had to fight even harder for that Cheltenham race against Thistlecrack to prevail by a head.

Did anyone watch Tiger Roll's race today? For a horse that has only been cantering for a month he ran a cracking race! He still needs to finish in the top 4 of a chase this seasin though to qualify and they are hinging their hopes on the Cross Country race at Cheltenham to provide that final piece of the puzzle.
		
Click to expand...

They don’t need to finish in the top four, they just need to run in a chase


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 February 2020)

bonny said:



			They don’t need to finish in the top four, they just need to run in a chase
		
Click to expand...

I thought it had changed to finish in the top 4, I read it quickly so probably got it mixed with another rule for the qualifications of the race.

Eta - I did mix it with another one. The horses have to have finished in the first 4 of a chase of 3miles plus at some stage in it's career, not necessarily this season. And have to run in a chase no matter of finishing position this season.


----------



## bonny (16 February 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I thought it had changed to finish in the top 4, I read it quickly so probably got it mixed with another rule for the qualifications of the race.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, one for arthur wouldn’t be running or a few others .....it’s just a rule to stop trainers only running in hurdle races to protect their handicap weight.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 February 2020)

bonny said:



			In that case, one for arthur wouldn’t be running or a few others .....it’s just a rule to stop trainers only running in hurdle races to protect their handicap weight.
		
Click to expand...

Arthur was 4th at Kelso first time out.


----------

